# EAX 4.0/5.0 game list



## Irish_PXzyan (Jul 31, 2009)

hey guys,
I have had an Auzentech prelude x-fi 7.1 EAX5.0 for a year now and ive enjoyed the games ive played with EAX support. I really liked Medieval 2 total war and mass effect. They seem to be the most impressive sounding games that I have played.

I would also like to play some other games that support EAX. Can anyone give a little list of game with EAX 4.0 or higher??

How many games support EAX 5.0 anyway? I don't really hear much about EAX and really wish spending 160 euros a year ago would be more put into good use??

Anyway! Can you guys help me build up a list of EAX 4.0/5.0 games??
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Darren (Jul 31, 2009)

There is not many games that support EAX 5.0, EAX is officially dead.


If you've got an Auzentech Prelude you should be more concerned with Dolby Digital and DTS encoding, puts those EAX echos to shame.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm pretty sure EAX is dead, vista and 7 killed it pretty much. So open al is all that you'll be getting in new games. Unreal 3 sounded great with al enabled, unfortunately for the longest time it would crash the game.. and the fix reduces sound quality.


----------



## KainXS (Jul 31, 2009)

they're right, alot of game developers have switched to XACT now


----------



## Mussels (Jul 31, 2009)

EAX died off, it was a closed standard while openAL and the other competitors arent.
A few games come out with it these days, but not many.

The main selling point for EAX, was that in those titles you got better performance - once dual core CPU's came out, that went away and all that was left was the proprietary nature of EAX - then vista came along and nutkicked that, so everyone scrambled to find something new.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Jul 31, 2009)

I see!
Why did everyone here convince me to go ahead with the Prelude? I thought EAX was one of the main reasons for getting a sound card?

How do I get Dolby on my prelude? I don't know nothing about how this works or what is required! But can you please give me a little explanation on how do I use Dolby or DTS or something??

Thanks!


----------



## Mussels (Jul 31, 2009)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> I see!
> Why did everyone here convince me to go ahead with the Prelude? I thought EAX was one of the main reasons for getting a sound card?
> 
> How do I get Dolby on my prelude? I don't know nothing about how this works or what is required! But can you please give me a little explanation on how do I use Dolby or DTS or something??
> ...



the prelude meets in the middle - its a high quality card (good analogue sound) with EAX support (for the few games that still use it) as well as real time encoding.

To use the encoding, you need to use a digital connection, and have digital speakers with the ability to decode the stream (aka, dolby digital or DTS on both ends)


----------



## Darren (Jul 31, 2009)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> I see!
> Why did everyone here convince me to go ahead with the Prelude? I thought EAX was one of the main reasons for getting a sound card?
> 
> How do I get Dolby on my prelude? I don't know nothing about how this works or what is required! But can you please give me a little explanation on how do I use Dolby or DTS or something??
> ...



EAX was never the main reason to get the Prelude, its main selling feature was Dolby Digital and DTS encoding via a digital cable (Fibre/coaxial), EAX was just a bonus because it was a Creative and Auzentech collaboration product. If you wanted EAX 5.0 you could of picked up a budget Creative X-Fi Xtreme Gamer 7.1. 


To enjoy Dolby Digital or DTS encoding, you need a AV receiver/amp that supports the DD and/or DTS codecs. On the low end of the Hi-Fi market and high end of the PC market one can purchase the Z-5500 speakers which have a build in receiver, haven't you ever wondered why the enthusiasts always pair the Z-5500s with their high end Asus/auzentech cards it for this very reason.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Jul 31, 2009)

Ahh ok thanks for the information!

SO, if I want to use this wonderful Dolby! Do I need to go ahead and buy myself a nice new pair of speakers!
The Logitech Z-5500 is what I should go for? 
Although I do not have the extra room needed for a surround sound system 

Is there a cheaper way?? A 2.1 system perhaps??


----------



## Mussels (Jul 31, 2009)

2.1 system would be useless, as the entire point of dolby digital and DTS is 5.1 sound.


----------



## Darren (Jul 31, 2009)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> Ahh ok thanks for the information!
> 
> SO, if I want to use this wonderful Dolby! Do I need to go ahead and buy myself a nice new pair of speakers!





Irish_PXzyan said:


> The Logitech Z-5500 is what I should go for?



You can not use it without a Dolby Digital compatible amplifier/receiver. The only decent "computer speakers" that come with an amplifier is the Z-5500s. Personally I think they are old and overpriced, I'd buy a decent home theatre in a box or a buy a separate amp/receiver and bookshelf speakers.



Irish_PXzyan said:


> Is there a cheaper way?? A 2.1 system perhaps??



No there is no cheaper way.

A 2.1 "computer" system will not come equipped with a receiver. You could buy a dedicated receiver compatible of 5.1 and then optionally hook up 2.1 speakers, but it would defeat the purpose as Dolby is traditionally 5 channels and hence 5.1 is expected.


----------



## hat (Jul 31, 2009)

z-5500s are about $300... I wouldn't spend that kind of money, heh


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Jul 31, 2009)

ouch that hurts my ears 
Ah what a shame!

I don't plan on spending that much cash on a sound system at the moment.

So if I were to go out and buy a 5.1 system and bookshelf them on my wall. 
Then get an Amp?

Would that be it in order to use Dolby at it's best?


----------



## Darren (Jul 31, 2009)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> ouch that hurts my ears
> Ah what a shame!
> 
> I don't plan on spending that much cash on a sound system at the moment.
> ...



I'll be back in a few hours to answer that question.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Darren (Jul 31, 2009)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> ouch that hurts my ears
> Ah what a shame!
> 
> I don't plan on spending that much cash on a sound system at the moment.
> ...



Yes,  home theatre in a box (HTIB) would come equipped with a basic receiver and basic satellite speakers, it might work out slightly cheaper than buying pieces but the sound quality isn't great, a notch better than computer speakers. 

If you were to buy separate pieces it could work out cheap if you have an eye for a bargain. I bought my Pioneer VSX-516 7.1 Receiver for less than £80 on eBay. I have a pair of Sony SSB1000 bookshelf speakers for £56.68 and a pair of Sony SSF6000 floor standing speakers for £117.55 and a the Kef Cresta 20c which I got from Richersounds for £29 last year. My subwoofer I've had for 3 years from my old crappy home theatre in a box, but I subwoofers on Richer sound for £30 a few weeks back. (To shave money off I could of bought two pairs of Sony SSB1000 bookshelf speakers to make four in total opposed to buying the floor standing speakers)

Obviously this is extremely low end in terms of AV equipment but it is much better than what is available on the computer market. Looking back on my purchases I wouldn't of bought the Sony SSB1000 bookshelf speakers now that I've seen the Wharfedale Diamond 9.0 bookshelf speakers for £49.95, you could pair them with the Eltax Concept 180 for £69.95.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks for the information!
I am certainly interested in these speakers and I will consider saving up some cash and blow it on these!

I would need some more help when it comes to picking the parts out, but since I am already eyeing up the new ASUS 23.6" 120Hz monitor, I can't afford to buy these just yet 

At the moment, I have 300 Euros to spend. 150 euros will be for the Nvidia 3D Vision. Then 2 weeks later I will have enough cash for the Samsung 120Hz monitor to go with it. or else If the ASUS version is out soon enough, I will wait for that.

So I would expect to have cash available for a Dolby system within 2 months from now. Depends on how much I am going to need for a decent setup.

Would 200 Euros be enough cash for a full working Dolby setup? Or am I being too soft?

Maybe 300?


----------



## Darren (Aug 1, 2009)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> Thanks for the information!
> I would need some more help when it comes to picking the parts out!



When you've got the budget and you're ready to order just let me know and I'll hunt around for the best deals at the time for you.



Irish_PXzyan said:


> So I would expect to have cash available for a Dolby system within 2 months from now. Depends on how much I am going to need for a decent setup.
> 
> Would 200 Euros be enough cash for a full working Dolby setup? Or am I being too soft?
> 
> Maybe 300?



I'm not too familiar with the current GBP to Euro exchange rate, but £300 GBP is certainly enough to buy a low end receiver and bookshelf speakers, but it depends on the special deals and offers that are available, a lot of the cheap AV stuff that are considered low end today were high end 4 or 5 years ago so the retailers put them on special offer to get rid of the old stock.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Aug 2, 2009)

Well I suppose I might save up 400 Euros in that case! Maybe 3 months from now I will be able to afford it.

Well I done a little bit of looking on ebay just to prepare myself and get an idea of how much this is going to cost me.

Here is 2 speakers that are 50 Euros in total, would these be worthy enough??

http://cgi.ebay.ie/Attractive-100W-...tems?hash=item2302501e9f&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Could I get 4 of them " 100 Euros "


Here is a Sub woofer at around 55 Euros in total:

http://cgi.ebay.ie/Powerful-100W-Sa...kers?hash=item4836b25c99&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Would that be worthy too??

As for the receiver, I have no idea what that is 

But would those items be enough?? or am I looking in the wrong direction?


----------



## aCid888* (Aug 2, 2009)

Put all your 300 euros on a sound system rather than spending 150 of it on a waste of time called 3D Vision that sounds like it should be on a late night ad on your TV.

You'll get more enjoyment out of music and rich sound than you will via a pair of glasses that don't work like you hope they should.



I own a full set of Wharfedale Diamond 8.1's and they sound damn good with a nice amp....I know the 9's offer superior sound quality so you wont go wrong picking up any of them.


----------



## Darren (Aug 2, 2009)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> Well I suppose I might save up 400 Euros in that case! Maybe 3 months from now I will be able to afford it.
> 
> Well I done a little bit of looking on ebay just to prepare myself and get an idea of how much this is going to cost me.
> 
> ...




Those speakers look cheap, they are not reputable brands and I'm sure it would sound awful, aCid's Wharfedale Diamond 8.1's would be a good choice, I linked you the Wharfedale Diamond 9.0 two posts back for £49 from Richer sounds.

Here is a quick specification checklist.

Brand: Wharfedale, Q Acustics, Mordant, KEF Cresta, Tannoy, Denon, Eltax, Gale, Cambridge Audio, Tangent, klipsch. (There are a few other respected brands)
Material: Wooden
Weight: At least 4kg each, good build quality due to weight
Frequency response: Low frequencies of at least 60 Hz, highs of at least 20 kHz 
Extras: Bookshelves needs bass port/bass reflex, at least a 5' woofer with tweeters.

I'll give you an example of a bargain. I'm replacing my Sony SSB1000 bookshelf speakers, last week I jumped onto eBay and saw a Pair of Kef Cresta 2 bookshelf speakers, I managed to get them for £33, condition is practically new, they would of cost around £100-150 retail and about £200-300 a few years ago. Low end today but high-midrange a few years back.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm using a denon av amp and mordaunt short ms902s speakers wicked sound.

It is worth spending a little extra for some Good Quality speakers,cheap ones usually sound,well cheap.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Aug 2, 2009)

Impressive buy Darren!
Perhaps I should look into buying a used set also to get them cheaper?
You got them so cheap!!

When I do decide on buying these goodies I will be asking you to help me find some nice speakers!!

As for the 3D Vision, are they a waste of money? Do they not give you a more realistic 3D feel to gaming?
From what I have heard, there are many who are impressed and would never turn back to playing games on a 2D screen anymore!


----------



## Polarman (Aug 2, 2009)

Don't you need Creative's Alchemy software to make EAX work in Vista btw?

As far as the EAX game list... That's what i found.

http://connect.creativelabs.com/alchemy/Lists/Games/AllItems.aspx


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 2, 2009)

Weirdly I launched Doom 3 last night and enabled EAX 4.0.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 2, 2009)

Polarman said:


> Don't you need Creative's Alchemy software to make EAX work in Vista btw?
> 
> As far as the EAX game list... That's what i found.
> 
> http://connect.creativelabs.com/alchemy/Lists/Games/AllItems.aspx



not anymore, realtek and Cmedia both ahve something in their drivers to emulate EAX, to some extent or another (my auzentech card and my onboard realtek can do EAX 2.0 through its drivers, or 4.0 with alchemy universal/Modded X-fi MB drivers (realtek HD only, ofc))


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 2, 2009)

hat said:


> z-5500s are about $300... I wouldn't spend that kind of money, heh



that funny. Id because i dare say about 20-30% of the forums members are using them, me included. plus over here they cost more then just $300 - their more like $334-367. ive been told that money could be better spent e.g. cheap amp + bookshelf speakers etc etc but thats purely upto your. for the money though they are fucking awesome.

the sub is huge


----------



## Mussels (Aug 2, 2009)

a very large percentage of TPU'ers have Z5500's - theres a long clubhouse for them.


For their cost (i got mine for $250 au ) they absolutely crap all over anything in their price range.


Sure, you could spend $500 and get something better - but for 90% of people out there, the z55's are better than anything they've ever heard outside of a nightclub - and they're DESIGNED to work with a PC and game consoles - they're the ultimate gamers speakers, not the ultimate in speakers.


----------



## Darren (Aug 2, 2009)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> http://cgi.ebay.ie/Attractive-100W-...tems?hash=item2302501e9f&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> 
> Could I get 4 of them " 100 Euros "




They are a absolutely unknown company in the AV realm, I couldn't tell you about the company as they lack a reputation, only guessing I'd say that they are one step above white van speakers.





Irish_PXzyan said:


> Impressive buy Darren!
> Perhaps I should look into buying a used set also to get them cheaper?
> You got them so cheap!!



Used is definitely an option but it depends on what is availble at the time, hunt around the online AV retailers and eBay and keep your eyes out because every once in a while you'll find speakers priced rediculously cheap.





Irish_PXzyan said:


> As for the 3D Vision, are they a waste of money? Do they not give you a more realistic 3D feel to gaming?



I do not know much about it, sounds like a waste of money lol


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Aug 2, 2009)

I am considering buying the speakers before I head out and by a new 120Hz monitor and 3D Vision. perhaps 3D vision can wait until next year maybe.

I will have to make up my mind before wednesday.
Perhaps I might start looking for deals on ebay for bookshelf speakers and start putting bids on some of them!

I will post what I find on here and Hope that yourself " Darren " Can advise if it is good or bad!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 2, 2009)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> I am considering buying the speakers before I head out and by a new 120Hz monitor and 3D Vision. perhaps 3D vision can wait until next year maybe.
> 
> I will have to make up my mind before wednesday.
> Perhaps I might start looking for deals on ebay for bookshelf speakers and start putting bids on some of them!
> ...



IMHO...that whole 3D Vision 'package' can be put on hold indefinitely, you dont need it to play games, its expensive, its gimmicky & not many games are supported. but if you got money to spare, then its entirely up to you.

If I was in your shoes however - id just spend the money on a bigger monitor, a more powerful graphics card or a second graphics card even.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Aug 2, 2009)

I got this GTX 280 about 6 months ago and I run everything on high settings so I don't need to upgrade this at all.
I will see once DX11 cards come out and see if they have a big performance leap or not!

Are you sure a bigger monitor is required?
This monitor seems to be great and no real reason to upgrade!

I am much more interested in a good Hi-Fi system


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 2, 2009)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> I got this GTX 280 about 6 months ago and I run everything on high settings so I don't need to upgrade this at all.
> I will see once DX11 cards come out and see if they have a big performance leap or not!
> 
> Are you sure a bigger monitor is required?
> ...



I was just making a suggestion/point that the money could be better spent ELSEWHERE & not necessarly on I.T hardware. if you dont spend that money then hold onto it, stick it into a high interest bank account or invest it into the stockmarket. - my dad has already made a good 5-8grand on shares this year. but you dont have to do the same of course.

just spend your money on something more worthwhile is all im saying


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Aug 2, 2009)

I know ya were! I did'nt mean to come across as an angry man or someone who did'nt like your comments!!
I have also considered getting an i7-920 system or something but then that would be money wasted IMO.

Either:
3D Vision + 120Hz Monitor
or
Bookshelf Hi-Fi system

I will make up my mind by tuesday anyway! but for the mean time. I have plenty of researching to do to help me make up my mind!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 2, 2009)

You cant beat a nice av amp and descent speakers for some kicking music/games/films.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Aug 3, 2009)

Well I have decided to go ahead and buy a nice Dolby system 

Do you think I should start a new thread for this? or should I continue from here?

Anyway! I have got 300 Euros to start off and hope I can get great deals on ebay if possible!

I know I need 4 bookshelf speakers, 1 Bass, 1 AV receiver?? " Not so sure what they do "
Then I need a bookshelf?? I have no idea what kind of shelf is required!! Any help please!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Darren (Aug 3, 2009)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> I know I need 4 bookshelf speakers, 1 Bass, 1 AV receiver?? " Not so sure what they do "
> Then I need a bookshelf?? I have no idea what kind of shelf is required!! Any help please!!!!!!!!!



You do not necessarily need 4 bookshelf speakers. You could have 2 floor standing speakers for the fronts and 2 bookshelf speakers for the rears, its optional. You need one subwoofer and a center speaker too.

If money is tight, I'd start with the receiver and two speakers for 2.0 with no subwoofer, then add the other speakers later.

I found these KEF Cresta 1 speakers on eBay, its only £10 at the moment, I'm positive you could get it for less than £30. Only 18 hrs left. They are old speakers, but if you can get them for £25-30 it might be worth considering


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 3, 2009)

Them crestas are not bad little speakers.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Aug 3, 2009)

Only problem with my desk is there is no room for speakers on the ground.
The sound would not be too bad if all 4 were on a bookshelf???

My desktop is right up again'st the wall anyway with 10 inches of space before the monitor touches the wall.
I can easily fit 4 speakers on a shelf and a sub and front speaker.
Where abouts should I put the AV Receiver tho?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 3, 2009)

That could be a conundrum,mines pretty big,and quite heavy.I have mine on a unit beside my desk.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Aug 3, 2009)

Now that I really think about it, It might not be in my best interest to get a Dolby system either 
I really don't think I have enough space for all this.

Let me think...umm...would 4 speakers on a bookshelf be fine?? 

The sub woofer, front speakers are fine. Not sure about the Receiver..where in gods name would I put that??


----------



## Darren (Aug 3, 2009)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> Let me think...umm...would 4 speakers on a bookshelf be fine??



Certainly, you can buy bookshelf speakers and place them on shelves, or you can buy some cheap universal mounts and hook them to the wall.



Irish_PXzyan said:


> The sub woofer, front speakers are fine. Not sure about the Receiver..where in gods name would I put that??



I have got a TV in my room, so I've got my receiver under the TV's stand. If you've got a wide desk put the monitor on top of the receiver, you'll find somewhere to palce it.

If you go the bookshelf speaker route and buy 4 of them you'd be better off buying new. Most people selling second hand e.g. on eBay tend to sell only two speakers at a time, so it will be hard to find another matching pair. (personally matching brand/colour doesn't matter to me)

I think your best choice is the Wharfedale Diamond 9.0 for £49.95 and buy two pairs of them, these speakers were typically around £95-150 a year ago.

As for the receiver, center speaker and subwoofer just find something cheap on eBay.

Edit:

For example I found a Yamaha RXV630RDS receiver on eBay, only 1hr left and its at £56.00 at the moment, I think the bid will end at around £100. That is a bargain considering that is supports Dolby Digital, DTS, Dolby Pro Logic II, Dolby Digital EX, and DTS ES. I'm not saying to buy this particular receiver (although its good for the price) but I'm showing you that there are bargains to be had on eBay.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks for the information!

The wall mounts are very cheap! I though I would need to spend at least 50 Euros for them!

All I need to do is buy 2 of them which would be 4 mounts in total and only for 16 euros!!

That receiver looks nice and big! The only issue is I really don't have a place for one.
is it possible to put the receiver on a table right beside my desktop???

Also I will look out for 4 speakers now and hope I can find something good and not to pricey!


----------



## Darren (Aug 3, 2009)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> The only issue is I really don't have a place for one.
> is it possible to put the receiver on a table right beside my desktop???



Yeah why not!

There is no restriction to where you can place it. (within reason, cool, dry place with plenty of ventilation)



Irish_PXzyan said:


> Also I will look out for 4 speakers now and hope I can find something good and not to pricey!



To be honest, I doubt you'll find anything better than the Warfedale Diamond 9.0 for same price new, most of the better speakers are around £100 or more per pair new. You might find better second hand speakers on eBay though but if you want new the WD 9.0 is the best bang for your buck, although Amazon do sell the Yamaha NXE700  for £77. I'd take the Warfedales personally.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Aug 3, 2009)

I found the Warfedale Diamond 9.0 for 110 Euros on ebay, that's the cheapest I can find  But that is expensive!
Would Sony or Panasonic be any good???


----------



## Darren (Aug 3, 2009)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> I found the Warfedale Diamond 9.0 for 110 Euros on ebay, that's the cheapest I can find



Like I said the Richersounds deal is at an exceptional price.



Irish_PXzyan said:


> Would Sony or Panasonic be any good???



 Panasonic definitely not, Sony are "Ok" but for bookshelf speakers the build quality isn't knowhere as good as other brands, generally speaking but it varies model to model. 

I'm upgrading my Sony bookshelf speakers once my KEF Cresta's 2 arrives, I'm planning on upgrading my Sony floorstanding speakers in a few weeks too, I'm happy to sell it to you, but personally you'd get a better deal if you keep hunting around online. I'd avoid low end Sony receivers however they do make fantastic mid-highend HD receivers such as the Sony STR-DG820 and Sony STR-DG920 but they are out of your price range (around £200-300).


----------



## AsRock (Aug 3, 2009)

Darren said:


> There is not many games that support EAX 5.0, EAX is officially dead.
> 
> 
> If you've got an Auzentech Prelude you should be more concerned with Dolby Digital and DTS encoding, puts those EAX echos to shame.



Annoying crap that EAX ehco's are lol..  i always turn it off, sure i'll try it with it on but it be off soon after. 

Not a fan of DD either really although i use DTS though my amp.

EDIT:


Irish_PXzyan said:


> I found the Warfedale Diamond 9.0 for 110 Euros on ebay, that's the cheapest I can find  But that is expensive!
> Would Sony or Panasonic be any good???



No, unless there the real old panasonic one's although i not many of those still alive to to most used foam and it roted though out time.

Personally i find the old cloth tweeters the the best for open sound unlike the metal type ones. 

Maybe TANNOY ?..


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 3, 2009)

Tannoy is an old english manufacturer,began in 194x i believe.They make some nice speakers,lots of nice wood and stuff.


----------



## Meecrob (Aug 3, 2009)

eax4 and below can work on ANY soundcard, 5 can work on most of todays chipsets despite what some will tell you, its all software emulateable without any real perf infact.

For realtek owners check out danielK's realtek drivers http://danielkawakami.blogspot.com/ for me they enabled more eax features without need of alchemy universal (tho its still handy to have around) also the drivers let you use creatives x-fi mb software to get a FULL software EQ and other features that till recently where only available on creatives own cards.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 3, 2009)

tigger said:


> Tannoy is an old english manufacturer,began in 194x i believe.They make some nice speakers,lots of nice wood and stuff.



think it was closer to 1928, i had some from 1982-3 and they sounded totally sweet.  Love to be able get some more lol.  But getting them to the US would be the pain.

The newer ones like F1 F2 and so forth sound no were near as good as them due to their tweeters and size. Speakers just  got cheaper over the years as less money and disign went into them and then 2.1 and so on was born and most loved it as there is a bigger center point.

BUT dayum if ya have a chance to get ome in good condition get them they are totally sweet.

I'd pay good for some thats for sure. The model started in 1982 and the ones i had looked like these and were dated 1983.


----------



## Darren (Aug 4, 2009)

OMG, the Yamaha RXV630RDS went for £71.00


Bargain


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Aug 4, 2009)

gosh so much to know and so much to choose!!

I wish I knew more about these and knew what was a good bargain!

Last thing I want to do is go ahead and buy some cheap speakers and find out they don't support Dolby Digital!!


----------



## AsRock (Aug 4, 2009)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> gosh so much to know and so much to choose!!
> 
> I wish I knew more about these and knew what was a good bargain!
> 
> Last thing I want to do is go ahead and buy some cheap speakers and find out they don't support Dolby Digital!!




Go a Hi Fi shop and listen to some gear  hopefully you get some idea what kind of sound you like to that way as most good Hi Fi shops will have a room just for that.

SONY
Technics
Yamaha
KENWOOD
ONKYO
Maranze ( dont think i spell that right lol )
Ah all good brands and there is more of course, check some out have some fun .  I love my ONKYO it's been dam good to me over the last 5 years that i have had it. 

A newer one will even come with HDMI port(s) on it too were i use a optical cable and dot have to worry about a sound card doing 5.1 sound as the amp can do it which can save some possible hassles with some sound cards and driver issue's and suck.

BUT really any of the above should do the job easy for what you need it for  and you could plug your TV and what ever else it to it and works out much better than doing multi speakers from a comp\sound card.

DD i have always thought of as crap i hate it even more so in the time when tape decks were in us as it would tent to remove the hiss that you wanted gone but remove other sounds too while at it.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Aug 4, 2009)

Well I have been checking out a number of speakers and I found these to be the most impressive:

http://cgi.ebay.ie/TANNOY-MERCURY-C...kers?hash=item1c0b9bcc0a&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

What do you think? They were an award winner for 2008 and they have great reviews.

I could buy 4 of them for a price of around 250 Euros now and then I could check out sub woofers and front speakers and receivers later on and keep an eye out for second have bargains!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 4, 2009)

Nice,you'd just need a centre/sub/amp then.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 4, 2009)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> Well I have been checking out a number of speakers and I found these to be the most impressive:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ie/TANNOY-MERCURY-C...kers?hash=item1c0b9bcc0a&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> ...



I would not mind having some but they don't sell in the US .  I be tempted to put them on spiked stands filled with sand lol.  Maybe look around for a pair of TANNOY satalites. And just get a pair of F1's. Or just get 4 if you cannot get a good price on some sats.

Either way should be dam cool .



tigger said:


> Nice,you'd just need a centre/sub/amp then.



He might not even need a sub with those or a center speaker.  BUT if he did get a sub try to get one that matches them MIGHT be a challenge.  Or is that just the old hi fi nerd showing lol. But a lot of people don't notice.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm using 4x mordaunt short ms902s speakers and i dont have a sub yet,these speakers are really quite bassy though.

I have my fronts on sand filled spiked (spikes on the top and bottom btw)stands too btw.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Aug 4, 2009)

Sorry but I have no idea what TANNOY satalites are???

Are they speakers too or are they something different??

These speakers really are quite expensive tho! are they that much better than desktop speakers? The ones I got are great anyway, am I really going to notice a big difference?? or will it be little difference?


----------



## Darren (Aug 4, 2009)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> Well I have been checking out a number of speakers and I found these to be the most impressive:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ie/TANNOY-MERCURY-C...kers?hash=item1c0b9bcc0a&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> ...



The Tannoy Mercury's are good, I've seen them for cheaper on another retailer, for example on Lambda-Tek  they are £66.99.





Irish_PXzyan said:


> Sorry but I have no idea what TANNOY satellites are???



Satellite speakers are just small lightweight speakers, most computer 5.1 speaker systems are satellite speakers! For example the Logitech Z-5500 consists of a subwoofer and five satellites. The quality of satellite speakers are not usually great and usually lack bass, generally speaking.


Edit:




Irish_PXzyan said:


> has anyone got a good website for speakers?? That actually sell to Ireland?? That would be very usful!



Amazon sell the Tannoy Mercury F1for £94.90

I do not know which hi-fi retailers sell to Ireland specifically but these are some good ones.

SuperFi
HiFi Fix
Hifi Bitz
Stone Audio
Digital Direct


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Aug 4, 2009)

Ahhhh yes ok I understand the meaning now!
I much prefer the Tannoy build and for me the sound is nicer for my ears.

Currently I am going to buy 4 Tannoy Mercury's unless someone objects to this and gives a solid reason why I should choose something different?

Sadly I do not know of any online stores that deliver to Ireland. I normally buy from Komplett.ie but they do not sell these kind of speakers.

has anyone got a good website for speakers?? That actually sell to Ireland?? That would be very usful!


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Aug 7, 2009)

Hey again!

I just bought a pair of TANNOY MERCURY F1 CUSTOM (APPLE) speakers for 110 Pounds on ebay.

http://cgi.ebay.ie/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120453843978&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

They just ran out of stock so I could not get another pair 
Sadly I don't see another pair yet so I suppose I have no choice but to wait 

So once I see another pair I will snap them up as soon as possible.

So, since I might end up waiting a little longer than expected, I might as well buy something else while I am waiting.

I am not so sure tho on where to go next? I was thinking about a BASS?? or what ever is required?
Perhaps someone could advise me on what I should buy?

I found a cheap sub:
http://cgi.ebay.ie/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150359013960&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Is that any good?

Any help lads?? Cheers!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 8, 2009)

you ideally want an active sub,that has an amp in it.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Aug 8, 2009)

Active sub with an amp on it?? Is it possible to show me an example?? Or show me one that I can buy right off ebay!!
That would be most helpful.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 8, 2009)

Here ya go,not a bad price for a 100 watter either.

http://cgi.ebay.ie/LTC-ACTIVE-HOME-...kers?hash=item518bbe64e7&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

tigger


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Aug 8, 2009)

Perfect and great price too!! Thanks for that Tigger!

I will try paying for the TANNOY speakers and this sub woofer next week! At least I will have a 2.1 for the mean time.

Once I do get them, can I hook them up to my PC and use it as a 2.1 until the rest come??


----------



## AsRock (Aug 8, 2009)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> Perfect and great price too!! Thanks for that Tigger!
> 
> I will try paying for the TANNOY speakers and this sub woofer next week! At least I will have a 2.1 for the mean time.
> 
> Once I do get them, can I hook them up to my PC and use it as a 2.1 until the rest come??



If you have a Home theater to plug them in to yes...  If not no.  Get a Home Theater next so you have some thing to plug those sexy speakers into .

EDIT: if you have a amp plug them in to that  and you will need a phono to 3.5mm plug on the end so it will plug in to the computers sound card


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Aug 8, 2009)

All I have is the Auzentech Prelude x-fi card. I ain't got a home theater or an amp.

I have never heard of a phono?? What in the world is it!


----------



## AsRock (Aug 8, 2009)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> All I have is the Auzentech Prelude x-fi card. I ain't got a home theater or an amp.
> 
> I have never heard of a phono?? What in the world is it!



well DO NOT plug the speakers directly in to it.

This is the cable im on about
http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3449316


but if you do it that way make sure the Home Theater has a optical connection on it that you can use with the one on your sound card.

EDIT: I'm not sure about the one that comes with yours as it looks more like a Phono connection than a optical port lol. How ever the cable that comes with that on newegg looks like  the one on my mobo and home theater.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 8, 2009)

yeah i've never heard of those called "phono" before either, always referred to as RCA.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 8, 2009)

Mussels said:


> yeah i've never heard of those called "phono" before either, always referred to as RCA.



Maybe it's more of a OLD or UK naming ?..  Which MIGHT of been adapted from the record player.  But to me they always been called that.

How ever both are the same type cables unless it says Phono 3.5mm or a like..


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Aug 8, 2009)

I should buy one of those cables so I can use the speakers with my sound card then??


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 8, 2009)

You will need an amp to use the tannoys.then depending on the amp,you can use a analogue connection using a cable like above,or a digital connection using either a toslink(optical) or co-axial connection.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 8, 2009)

The Optical ones are normally a black square with a little hinged door covering the connection or apiece of plastic that plugs in to it


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks for the help! I don't get how I still find it a bit confusing on what to do hehe!

I will figure all this out soon enough!

I suppse, instead of buying the sub, I should get an amp?
Now the question is...what amp should I get?? That is as cheap as possible!!

Any suggestions?


----------



## AsRock (Aug 9, 2009)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> Thanks for the help! I don't get how I still find it a bit confusing on what to do hehe!
> 
> I will figure all this out soon enough!
> 
> ...



Yes get the Home Theater next.

I posted some brands here in post 57
SONY
Technics
Yamaha
KENWOOD
ONKYO

No Hi Fi shops you can goto ?. Give you more insight on what your looking for..  Even though i've known these brands to change how they sound over the years.  But there is respectable brands.  I got my ONKYO from RS about 5 years ago($250 at the time) and still going good. .

If i was looking i'd be checking more on this one from newegg.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882115196


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Aug 9, 2009)

Yes your right AsRock! Sorry, just so much info and things to get into my head I am just getting so confused! I just need to take it step by step and get it right without any problems!!!

I am going to use the list you gave me and check out everything they got on ebay and hope I can find something great and cheap as possible!!

Sadly the item you showed me is out of reach for me  Also too expensive.

How about these:

PIONEER VSX-512S DOLBY 160W
http://cgi.ebay.ie/NICE-HOME-THEATE...s?hash=item45ed617ada&_trksid=p3286.m63.l1177



Sony STR-DE545 DTS Home Theatre Receiver
http://cgi.ebay.ie/Sony-STR-DE545-D...s?hash=item2ea6fd4a29&_trksid=p3286.m63.l1177

SONY STR-471 AUDIO VIDEO AM-FM HOME THEATER RECEIVER
http://cgi.ebay.ie/SONY-STR-471-AUD...s?hash=item27aabaf9ef&_trksid=p3286.m63.l1177

Are any of these good enough??


----------



## AsRock (Aug 9, 2009)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> Yes your right AsRock! Sorry, just so much info and things to get into my head I am just getting so confused! I just need to take it step by step and get it right without any problems!!!
> 
> I am going to use the list you gave me and check out everything they got on ebay and hope I can find something great and cheap as possible!!
> 
> ...




Well the Pioneer one i cannot find on their site and if i do get any hits it's for a remote for it. Maybe you or some one else would have better luck. 

The SONY STR-471 looks like it's many many many years older than the other SONY.

The STR DE545 is the one i'd get out of those found a few reviews on Yahoo
http://shopping.yahoo.com/p:Sony ST...ser-reviews;_ylt=Avkbyw6FaqRJbSd_HcDxNwrgSHAD

Although this is a old system it's even older than the one i own but it does say it has the optical input on it.

One other thing that bothers me is there is no remote which could make issue's like not being able to change some stuff on the unit.

Here's the manual for it
http://www.docs.sony.com/release/STRDE545.pdf

And as far as i can tell mos buttons that are on the remote are on the unit  maybe with it being older (1999-2001 ish).

There is a hell load of reviews here
http://www.audioreview.com/cat/amplification/a-v-receivers/sony/str-de545-/PRD_124417_2718crx.aspx

That is the one i'd pick out of those.   I don't shop or like ebay dont trust most of the people who use it lol.  

And there is things like things like this that put me off
*This unit is tested and operating but sold as in 'as is' condition. Returns considered on a case by case basis. *

I my self would save up but thats just me .


----------



## tonyd223 (Aug 9, 2009)

this is a game list?


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks for the info, I don't want to buy an old system! I want to buy something new enough! Something only 2-3 years old.

I suppose I better keep my eye open for more!
Why are these so expensive??? I don't understand why they are priced so high.

Now I know it is going to take a while before I find one good enough


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Aug 9, 2009)

How about this??

http://cgi.ebay.ie/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220443249306&_trksid=p2759.l1259


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 9, 2009)

Looks good to me.

http://www.yamaha.ca/av/Receivers/HTR6040B.jsp

Yamaha make some great av amps.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 9, 2009)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> How about this??
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ie/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220443249306&_trksid=p2759.l1259



You should ask if it uses 110v or 220v as it COULD be american.  Not to sure how safe using a converter would be maybe some one else can knows that. 

I know my mother using one when she comes to the states but thats short term.


Looks nice nice and as Tigger said they make good stuff.

Get in touch with him and hve a chat see what he\she says.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Aug 9, 2009)

Ah yes they look and sound great!!

But he is charging me an extra 100 USD to send it to me..it's very pricey???

I can't find anything else that is cheaper


----------



## AsRock (Aug 9, 2009)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> Ah yes they look and sound great!!
> 
> But he is charging me an extra 100 USD to send it to me..it's very pricey???
> 
> I can't find anything else that is cheaper



WOW thats like a new price tag....  With it being big and heavy + insurance i guess.

Shame you do not have any audio  shops closer to you.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Aug 9, 2009)

I really should go to a store near me and check them out. Then again, I don't even know what I am looking for anyway lol.

I could ask the store owners or staff members. Maybe I might find something cheaper there. I just don't know where to go to find there Home Theatre systems!!


----------



## AsRock (Aug 11, 2009)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> I really should go to a store near me and check them out. Then again, I don't even know what I am looking for anyway lol.
> 
> I could ask the store owners or staff members. Maybe I might find something cheaper there. I just don't know where to go to find there Home Theatre systems!!



Look in your local shops for HIFI magazines and just read though them see if you can find local shops .  Hopefully you will find some and then put it back on the shelf LOL...


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Aug 11, 2009)

Ok I found a store here in Waterford 

http://www.sonycentres.ie/subcategory.asp?did=174_6_759_

I am checking out the amps and recievers, what is the real difference anyway??? I need an amp don't I ?? or a reciever???


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Aug 11, 2009)

Sorry for double posting, but Would this be good??

http://cgi.ebay.ie/5-1-HIFI-DOLBY-S...iers?hash=item334fa42014&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

The price is right too!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 11, 2009)

It would do,just imo,its not got a lot of inputs,including no digital inputs.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Aug 11, 2009)

I guess I better keep looking  shame.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Aug 11, 2009)

OK this is cheap, doubt it's good enough but worth a try?

http://cgi.ebay.ie/5-1-CHANNEL-HIFI...iers?hash=item518b9e77c7&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


Or since I can't find anything else, do you think I should spend 180 euros on this:
http://cgi.ebay.ie/YAMAHA-5-1-CHANN..._Box?hash=item33537112a7&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

it's the only one that seems good enough but it is so damn expensive.

What do you think?


----------



## AsRock (Aug 11, 2009)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> Ok I found a store here in Waterford
> 
> http://www.sonycentres.ie/subcategory.asp?did=174_6_759_
> 
> I am checking out the amps and recievers, what is the real difference anyway??? I need an amp don't I ?? or a reciever???



A Amp will do just 2 speakers( although you can with some plug more than 1 pair in ) were a home theater will do surround sound.




Irish_PXzyan said:


> OK this is cheap, doubt it's good enough but worth a try?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ie/5-1-CHANNEL-HIFI...iers?hash=item518b9e77c7&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> ...



I like that YAMAHA one.  Same people as last time right ?.  As long as your ok buying of eBay go for it.

Your bound to pay extra for more of a quality brand with good reason too

The one that Darren postd sounds alright i do wounder why it so cheap.
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1501450&postcount=51


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Aug 11, 2009)

I think I will go ahead and spend 180-200 euros on it. it sells for 230 USD in stores so I suppose it is a fail price to pay. It also supports a lot of features and good reviews.
I will make my final choice 2moro!


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Aug 14, 2009)

Ok guys what about this item???

http://cgi.ebay.ie/JVC-HIFI-AV-RECE...iers?hash=item3354c811a3&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Or

http://cgi.ebay.ie/Amplificador-JVC..._186?hash=item4cea14588d&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Or

http://cgi.ebay.ie/Amplificador-JVC..._186?hash=item4cea145882&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## AsRock (Aug 15, 2009)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> Ok guys what about this item???
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ie/JVC-HIFI-AV-RECE...iers?hash=item3354c811a3&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> ...




Granted long time ago i got a JVC amp  sure sound came out of it be it was totally crap lol..  Was glad it was from Argos as i wanted my money bad ASAP.

But hey you might like the sound quality of them everyones different and i guess they might of gotten better over the years hehe.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Aug 15, 2009)

Ahhh what a shame!!!
I am usless when it comes to this stuff!!

I just have no idea what is good and bad! I do not want to buy something and end up with someone saying they are totaly shite!!

Soon enough I will find the right one!!!! hehe!


----------



## AsRock (Aug 15, 2009)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> Ahhh what a shame!!!
> I am usless when it comes to this stuff!!
> 
> I just have no idea what is good and bad! I do not want to buy something and end up with someone saying they are totaly shite!!
> ...



What one person likes is not always what another like.  Sound is sound to some people. And for some people it's like gaming.  Like we all have our favorite games.

New models and part 2 of a game ( for example HL1 and HL2 ) you might like one and not the other.  And this is why i said try going a hifi shop.

My ideal for me personally would be Kenwood and SONY but it don't mean i would like them as i would need to listen to them 1st.  

Were you live sounds like a pain to get any thing from and would think about just saving up more cash to get a real nice one.. The Yamaha is a nice one but cost is the issue and i guess saving up more penny's  will solve the issue .  Remember the US and UK plugs are different too .


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Aug 15, 2009)

It's a real damn pain! For a good decent reciever I need at least 200 euros at the very least! I did'nt think it would cost so damn much. I still don't understand why they are priced so high.

I really don't have much of a choice when it comes down to it, Yamaha seems like the best choice. I will have to save up and just go and buy it.

I just hope that it will be worth every damn penny!


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Aug 17, 2009)

I just got my TANNOY Mercury F1 Custom speakers and I am wondering if I can just hook them up to my TV or anything while I wait for my Reciever?

Is there anyway at all that I can use them??


----------



## AsRock (Aug 17, 2009)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> I just got my TANNOY Mercury F1 Custom speakers and I am wondering if I can just hook them up to my TV or anything while I wait for my Reciever?
> 
> Is there anyway at all that I can use them??



No as there not powered speakers.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Aug 17, 2009)

Ahh shame 

I had another look on ebay and found these, are any of these good enough??

Technical Pro Digital DJ Home Theater Receiver 5 Channel
http://cgi.ebay.ie/Technical-Pro-Di...ting?hash=item588028ce31&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Panasonic HT280 Home Theater Receiver
http://cgi.ebay.ie/Panasonic-HT280-...in_0?hash=item4cea373353&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

YAMAHA RXV363-B HOME THEATER RECEIVER HDMI SURROUND +
http://cgi.ebay.ie/YAMAHA-RXV363-B-...ners?hash=item5ad2a8ecea&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

SONY STR-DH500 HOME THEATER RECEIVER STRDH500
http://cgi.ebay.ie/SONY-STR-DH500-H...ners?hash=item5d25de3fc5&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Aug 17, 2009)

Sorry for double posting, but I have a Philips C700 wOOx Mini Hifi system downstairs that is no longer being used:

http://www.p4c.philips.com/files/f/fw-c700_19/fw-c700_19_pss_eng.pdf

I believe this will be capable of running these 2 TANNOY Mercury f1 Speakers??


----------



## AsRock (Aug 17, 2009)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> Ahh shame
> 
> I had another look on ebay and found these, are any of these good enough??
> 
> ...




I's still pick the YAMAHA one .



Irish_PXzyan said:


> Sorry for double posting, but I have a Philips C700 wOOx Mini Hifi system downstairs that is no longer being used:
> 
> http://www.p4c.philips.com/files/f/fw-c700_19/fw-c700_19_pss_eng.pdf
> 
> I believe this will be capable of running these 2 TANNOY Mercury f1 Speakers??



Any chance of a pic of the back as it does say it as outputs but i don't know what it means by a cinch type socket.

Although be care those speakers take a little extra to be driven correctly.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Aug 17, 2009)

Ok hang on, I will take a pic or 2 and see what it is made of!!

Should be ready soon.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Aug 17, 2009)

Ok here are 3 pictures. There only appears to be a few connections.

















http://img169.imageshack.us/img169/6880/69200234.jpg

http://img182.imageshack.us/img182/4565/17441902.jpg

http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/7044/91707233.jpg


----------



## AsRock (Aug 18, 2009)

What it say next to the RCA\Phono connections ?.  Normally it will say input\output.  And what it say next to that black RCA\Phono connection ?.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Aug 19, 2009)

Ok sorry for the delay!

It shows beside the top red and yellow as LINE OUT
Then the bottom red and yellow shows AUX CDR IN

Also beside them it shows R and L.

I believe that is what you needed to hear?

Beside them you see 2 black connections. they just show as FM and AM Antenna for the built in Radio thingy 

Right under the 2 red and 2 yellow connections there is another black connection, this shows nothing for it.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 19, 2009)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> Ok sorry for the delay!
> 
> It shows beside the top red and yellow as LINE OUT
> Then the bottom red and yellow shows AUX CDR IN
> ...



If any i would say the AUX CDR IN is the one you need.  All though you might want to drop Phillips a email see what you can connect to it as the volume front he comp MIGHT be to loud for the input.

You can pick AUX CDR IN on the front panel yes ?. If you try it make sure volume is low from the comp  1st.

The Black one on it's own i have a feeling thats a coax for digital  but yet again would check with Phillips see if they will tell you any thing.

If it was mine and had that stuff here i would of tried it already lol.  Yellow and red funny Phillips are lol.  Left and right channels be white and red typically as yellow is normally for video.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Aug 19, 2009)

thanks!
I will give them a buzz and see if they tell me anything usful!

I have just bought the yahama 5.1 receiver for 200 euros on ebay! SO I hope I will get it in 2 weeks at least!

Also, I got my universal brackets for these speakers, only thing is..I have no idea how to hook them up!!!
I know that is pretty lame to not even know how to use them! but I have never seen anything like them before and they are very alien to me 

Would there be some sort of " show me how " tut online anywhere!!!!


----------



## AsRock (Aug 19, 2009)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> thanks!
> I will give them a buzz and see if they tell me anything usful!
> 
> I have just bought the yahama 5.1 receiver for 200 euros on ebay! SO I hope I will get it in 2 weeks at least!
> ...



Some brackets screw on but hopefully you got the ones that work like a a clamp.   

Any chance of a link ?. With some pics .


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Aug 19, 2009)

Universal Surround Sound Speaker Wall Mount Brackets

http://cgi.ebay.ie/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400060714334&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

I got them on ebay! I think on page 1 or 2 someone linked me to buy these. I hope these will work ok??

It says they support 8Kg and these speakers are 4Kg!


----------



## AsRock (Aug 19, 2009)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> Universal Surround Sound Speaker Wall Mount Brackets
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ie/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400060714334&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> ...



Well looks like they screw in to the box of the speaker and it just screws in to the wall..

These ones are like the ones i used to use.  But they got so dam expensive these days sheesh.
http://www.superfi.co.uk/index.cfm/page/moreinfo.cfm/Product_ID/1044

Umm i wounder if my mother still has them still as i could not take every thing i wanted when i moved.  I'll ask her when i see her just don't get ya hopes up lol.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Aug 19, 2009)

Screw into the box 
Is that even a good idea???

Those brackets look very good! I could use with something like them instead of these brackets I bought!

I might need to check out ebay again for some better looking brackets!

EDIT: Would the brackets I got be fine tho?? Is there anything wrong with screwing into the speakers??


----------



## AsRock (Aug 19, 2009)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> Screw into the box
> Is that even a good idea???
> 
> Those brackets look very good! I could use with something like them instead of these brackets I bought!
> ...



warranty reason mainly.  As long as you don't use long screws should be fine. If you tap on the back of the speaker you can tell kinda how thick the wood is. as long as the screw don't go further than 10mm( remember to add the thickness of the plastic bracket too ) should be good as i'm sure the backs of those speakers will be fair thick anyways.Just a guess about 1/2" should be good.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Aug 19, 2009)

Yea those speakers are pretty thick.
The screws that came with the brackets are pretty small anyway!

On another note! where abouts should I screw the bracket on?? should it be the bottom?? or center??


----------



## AsRock (Aug 19, 2009)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> Yea those speakers are pretty thick.
> The screws that came with the brackets are pretty small anyway!
> 
> On another note! where abouts should I screw the bracket on?? should it be the bottom?? or center??



Center, i take it the terminals are at the top then ?.  Not the bottom as it be top heavy.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Aug 19, 2009)

Actually they are at the bottom of the speakers!


----------



## AsRock (Aug 19, 2009)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> Actually they are at the bottom of the speakers!



Put it in the middle then.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Aug 19, 2009)

Alright I will have to do that so!

Now all I gotta do is sit tight and wait for the receiver to arrive.

Do the receivers come with everything needed to hook the speakers to it? or do I need to buy seperate cables?


----------



## AsRock (Aug 19, 2009)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> Alright I will have to do that so!
> 
> Now all I gotta do is sit tight and wait for the receiver to arrive.
> 
> Do the receivers come with everything needed to hook the speakers to it? or do I need to buy seperate cables?



Speaker wire you have that ?. I don't think you will get cable with it some how.  And you MIGHT need banana's plug for the speakers but i don't know for sure as i have not seen the back of those or if the connectors allow to rap the wire around and tighten or not.

i've seen some cheaper speaker wire on ebay but don't know how much you need.

Normally you are able to use banana plugs or just wrap the wire around the pin and tighten.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Aug 20, 2009)

Speaker wire??? Banana plugs??? wires!!!!!!
Remember your speaking to a guy who knows nothing about this kind of stuff!!!!!!!

ive no idea what your on about!!
Those speakers never came with anything! just 2 speakers and that's it


----------



## AsRock (Aug 20, 2009)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> Speaker wire??? Banana plugs??? wires!!!!!!
> Remember your speaking to a guy who knows nothing about this kind of stuff!!!!!!!
> 
> ive no idea what your on about!!
> Those speakers never came with anything! just 2 speakers and that's it



Dont worry about it lol. Near any speaker wire will do the trick .
http://cgi.ebay.com/50-FT-24-Gauge-...in_0?hash=item45edac1df4&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Banana plugs just make it easier to connect to the speakers and amp. But just for the sake of it here ya go.
http://cgi.ebay.com/8-100-Nakamichi...in_0?hash=item518a4da61f&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

